# From My Book:  Weight Loss Solution



## LastChanceWeightLoss (May 19, 2010)

*The  Incremental Weight Loss and Lifestyle Plan:*

Imagine you are behind the wheel of your car hurdling down a rain  soaked highway at ninety miles per hour and your speed is still climbing. You notice that the road is wet and slippery and you are heading  down a steep grade. Ahead a tractor trailer has lost control and has  jack-knifed dangerously  across both lanes. You realize that you are  headed for a crash. You see other cars are slamming into it the big  semi. If you jam on your brakes you may stop but there is a better  chance that you will skid, lose control and become part of the ensuing  pile up. You know that the best way to avoid disaster is to apply your  brakes gradually and steer out of harm's way. Your car and your predicament is a metaphor for your  life and the lifestyles of 73% of Americans, ie. a lumbering gas  guzzling SUV that is on a slippery slope, gathering too much momentum  and is heading for devastating crash. Jam on your brakes you  end up in a  dangerous spin. You may have enough time to stop but you need to be  smart about it. If you have ever been on a crash diet or a very low  calorie diet there is one thing you know for sure. It didn't work and  you crashed. You may have tried other crash or fad diets and ended up  with the same result. For many reasons very low calorie diets don't work  and they are also fraught with dangers. You didn't get fat overnight  and you will not get lean overnight. Losing weight is not a contest nor  is it a war against fat. Fat is not the enemy. The real enemies are your  brain, your mind and your willful behaviors. When your brain begins to  act like the brain of a lean person and you beginning doing what lean  people do you will attain and maintain a healthy weight simply by  watching what fat people do and not doing it or watching what lean  people do and doing it. It is almost that simple and the nice thing  about an incremental diet it doesn't get more difficult the longer you  are on it. It gets easier.


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 19, 2010)

So we should get air bags?   Or is that we ARE getting?

Seriously, the diet sounds great.

I'd suggest breaking this up into paragraphs.  Double-spacing them for posting.


----------



## LastChanceWeightLoss (May 19, 2010)

I think you are right about the paragraphs. I was thinking he same thing but because of what goes after I kept it in one paragraph as a one complex thought or a concept but it would certainly read better in paragraphs.

This is the only book that solves the problem of diet compliance. There are many nutrional plans presented in diet books that should work quite well in theory. The mechanics of weight loss is quite simple but getting people to change isn't. 

You may find my motivations interesting. I could sound really noble and say how my book will save many lives and it will but my main motivation for writing it was to stick it to the health care industry and cost them some bucks.

The part that asks the reader whether being obese is a result of can't or won't isn't pretty and may bruise some egos but a bruised ego is a small price to pay compared to diabetes and heart disease.

I actually had one agent get very angry because she was overweight and the idea of suggesting that maybe over eating may be he result of chosen behavior really ruffled her feathers. If she had put ego in check and read the book she would probably be thinking me today.


----------



## Mister URL (May 19, 2010)

_This is pretty well written. I cannot comment on the content since that is a matter of opinion. But I do offer that maybe you should break it up after the car wreck scenario to emphasize that. Maybe like I did below, or your own way._



LastChanceWeightLoss said:


> *The  Incremental Weight Loss and Lifestyle Plan:*
> 
> Imagine you are behind the wheel of your car hurdling down a rain  soaked highway at ninety miles per hour and your speed is still climbing. You notice that the road is wet and slippery and you are heading  down a steep grade. Ahead a tractor trailer has lost control and has  jack-knifed dangerously  across both lanes. You realize that you are  headed for a crash. You see other cars are slamming into it the big  semi. If you jam on your brakes you may stop but there is a better  chance that you will skid, lose control and become part of the ensuing  pile up. You know that the best way to avoid disaster is to apply your  brakes gradually and steer out of harm's way. Your car and your predicament is a metaphor for your  life and the lifestyles of 73% of Americans, ie. a lumbering gas  guzzling SUV that is on a slippery slope, gathering too much momentum  and is heading for devastating crash. Jam on your brakes you  end up in a  dangerous spin. You may have enough time to stop but you need to be  smart about it ...
> 
> If you have ever been on a crash diet or a very low  calorie diet there is one thing you know for sure. It didn't work and  you crashed. You may have tried other crash or fad diets and ended up  with the same result. For many reasons very low calorie diets don't work  and they are also fraught with dangers. You didn't get fat overnight  and you will not get lean overnight. Losing weight is not a contest nor  is it a war against fat. Fat is not the enemy. The real enemies are your  brain, your mind and your willful behaviors. When your brain begins to  act like the brain of a lean person and you beginning doing what lean  people do you will attain and maintain a healthy weight simply by  watching what fat people do and not doing it or watching what lean  people do and doing it. It is almost that simple and the nice thing  about an incremental diet it doesn't get more difficult the longer you  are on it. It gets easier.


----------



## LastChanceWeightLoss (May 19, 2010)

Mister URL said:


> _This is pretty well written. I cannot comment on the content since that is a matter of opinion. But I do offer that maybe you should break it up after the car wreck scenario to emphasize that. Maybe like I did below, or your own way._



I think you nailed it. Thanks!


----------



## MrSteve (May 20, 2010)

May I ask, and please forgive me if this is too personal a question, have you had a problem with weight yourself?


----------



## Eiji Tunsinagi (May 20, 2010)

I've been dealing with a whole carbs dilemma.  I'm a fan of my carbs!  I digress.  Good read.  I'm trying to do a calorie balancing diet -- just work off roughly the amount I've taken in (proving to be impossible)  Interesting piece, certainly something I'm trying to avoid -- just a big change -- those never work out well. 


stephen


----------

